# Options to heat/cool a glassed in porch



## rutledj (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a screened porch that I enclosed. It has a cement floor with no access underneath (filled with sand). the porch is attached to our den. Needless to say it is cold in the winter, hot in the summer.

What options would I have to make this area more climate controlled? I don't have enough breaker positions left to install a 220v anything out there.  Is it feasible to bring a duct from the crawl space through the bottom plates and get a vent in the room? There is a 6" wall between the porch and den. Would that provide enough air? Would a return vent be required?

Any suggestions appreciated.
Rut


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 9, 2011)

rutledj said:


> I have a screened porch that I enclosed. It has a cement floor with no access underneath (filled with sand). the porch is attached to our den. Needless to say it is cold in the winter, hot in the summer.
> 
> What options would I have to make this area more climate controlled? I don't have enough breaker positions left to install a 220v anything out there.  Is it feasible to bring a duct from the crawl space through the bottom plates and get a vent in the room? There is a 6" wall between the porch and den. Would that provide enough air? Would a return vent be required?
> 
> ...


I sure a good heating man can put a couple of runs into that room up through the plates. Keep in mind if you want to pump air into a room that you have to let the air get out so it can be run through the heating plant again. Can you run a jumper duct in the attic to let the return air out. As soon as the hot air starts pumping in it will pressurize the room and push the air out the jumper 
 duct. As to how much heat you need out there and if your heating system can handle the extra load is a engineering thing.  Paul


----------



## joecaption (Nov 9, 2011)

Or go with a mini Split unit. No duct work needed. Check out the one offered by LG on there web site.  You can hang a picture on it to hide it. Super quiet, and very low cost to run.
You can change a few breakers to mini breakers to make room for one 220 volt 20 amp. That's all this thing need to run.


----------

